# All Network PCs Can Not Share Application



## AbelT (Nov 16, 2005)

We have 5 pcs setup in a peer-to-peer network. One pc is used as a 'server' running Windows XP Pro w/sp2. Two other pcs also run XP Pro w/sp2. the 2 remaining pcs run WIndows Mellennium.

All 5 pcs have a Lytec Medical System application installed on them. The 'server' pc also has a shared folder that is shared among all of the pcs to use for centralizing the Lytec files. Each of the 'non-server' pcs uses the Lytec system and routinely updates the related Lytec files on the 'server' pc.

Permissions have been set to "Everyone" for the shared folder on the 'server' pc. All of the pcs are distinctly named and are in the same workgroup.

Here's the problem: We are able to turn on all of the pcs and map each to the shared folder. We are also able to access the Lytec application and get to its "Select Practice" (medical practice) screen. But, we are not able to get to the log-on screen on the Mellennium pcs. Instead, the Mellennium pcs throw Lytec error messages that I am investigating with Lytec. 

We are only able to log-on to Lytec from the XP pcs. However, when we turn off the XP pcs, we ARE able to log-on to Lytec from the Mellennium pcs.

The reverse is also true. When logged on to Lytec from the Mellennium pcs, we can only log-on to Lytec from one of the 2 XP pcs. The other XP pc, let's call it the "problem" pc, throws a Lytec access error.

Please note the following: I am able to see all of the pcs on the network from the 'server' pc. This is good. However, when looking at the network from the 'problem' pc, I can only see the server, its shared folder and related files as well as the other XP pc. I am not, however, able to see the other 2 Mellennium pcs. Please correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought that all pcs should be visable from any other pc connected to a peer-to-peer network.

I'd appreciate any and all feed back on the above issue. I do not understand why 1 pc should stop other pcs from accessing a shared folder. Or why I can not see the Mellennium pcs from the "problem" XP pc.

All assistance is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## MoralTerror (Nov 19, 2005)

either NetBIOS over TCP/IP is not turned on (enabled) on one or more computers in the workgroup or the Computer Browser service is not started on one or more computers in the workgroup.


----------

